# DirecTV Boycott!



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

I have used DirectV for nearly 8 years and have not had one IOTA of a blemish on my account.

Last month, as usual, I send out my monthly payment. A few weeks later, DTV sends me a past due invoice that included last months payment plus what I owed up to date. I check out my bank account and the check was cleared shortly after it was sent, again as usual. I call DTV and try to explain to them that the check was cleared on 6/23/08. They tell me that I have to contact my bank to get the information that the check was cleared and that they (DTV) had no means of researching the payment! So now I have to do THEIR JOB!

I contact the bank and get all the information requested. I call DTV again, and every time you call you get a new idiot on the other end. I fax over the information and they say it will take 10 days to reserch the payment. Meanwhile, my service will be turned off in 5 days so "If you would like to pay what is open on the account now, we will refund your money after the investigation clears." What!? Am I losing my marbles here?

DTV turns my paper check into an electronic transaction which destroys my paper check, so I can't even use the cancelled check as proof.

My service was suspended today. And Verizon is scheduled to install Fios TV next Tuesday.  I explained to Verizon that I pay for the MLB package and there wouldn't be a refund.  Verizon said they will pay my DirectV bill for the remainder of the MLB season and at the same time I will be able to use their TV services.  How cool is that?!

What a way to treat a good customer DirectV.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

You can't blame DirecTV for wanting you to pay for their mistakes!

Let us know how you like FIOS.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh man I feel for you!!
Whoever you spoke to the first time was obviously mistaken, I track my directv acct online and there is a link there to show my payment history, so if I can access it online surely they can do the same!!! What a bunch of idiots!! Well at least the end result was favorable for you!!!


----------



## Constance (Jul 16, 2008)

I hate this whole thing about doing away with checks, but it seems to be an inevitable trend. DH has started paying our bills on line, which he says is more efficient. 

Verizon is cutting some good deals around here, too.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 16, 2008)

Everyone I know who has FIOS absolutely loves it.

We can't get it where I live ...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

I know one person who has FIOS and he loves it.  He also thinks my cable picture is as good.  We both have the same TV.

FIOS is not available here yet.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

I typed them a letter and also emailed customer service.

I am so mad at that company.  I used to recommend them to everyone.  Not anymore.

I run a company and I can research payments!  Albeit, on a smaller scale, but still.


----------



## oldcampcook (Jul 16, 2008)

I encountered much the same thing with DirectTv's competitor.  Turns out I was dealing with an overseas call center where I assure you English was not the "mother tongue". 
After talking for 30 mins, I asked for a supervisor. "I take care of your problem." 20 more minutes of asking for an American, I kept getting the same answer.  I finally found out, and this works for other call centers, to ask for "Dispute Resolution".  
This seems to get you back to the home country.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't have a problem like that. (although I did when I owned a Dell) I still can't believe they didn't take my word for it. All they had to do was look at my account history.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 16, 2008)

Dispute Resolution huh...Thanks OCC!! I don't know the times I've lost my religion with these out sourced call centers!!!! I hate the concept to begin with!!


----------



## Barbara (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never heard of FIOS - we have Time Warner where I am and it's hit and miss believe me! It's called monopoly.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

FIOS is a Verizon product.  It's a fiberr optic system that delivers TV to you.  It's claimed to be faster than cable and delivers an excellent picture.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 16, 2008)

My choices are so limited.  We have the town cable company ~ literally, my town bought the cable franchise from Time Warner and it SUCKS.  I had internet through them and even though I was turned off in May, they keep sending me bills and disconnect notices.  When it rains, the cable goes off (apparently) because the lines are so bad and won't be fixed until 2010.  The only other choices are Dish and DirecTV.  After my Dish Network experience, I would rather go without television than allow them in my house.  

I pay all my bills with my debit card, it's so much easier for me and it's easier to prove you made the payment.  In DirecTV's defense, it's not them that turns your check electronic, it's their bank.  The banking systems changed a couple years back and they're all going to the e-check system for clearing.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The response.......*

The response from my email:



> Thanks for writing us.
> 
> I understand your frustration regarding your missing payment. However, it takes 10 business days for our Finance Department to research and resolve your concern. Rest assured that we are working as quickly as possible in your behalf. We truly appreciate your patience on this matter.
> 
> ...


 
They are still looking for a double payment.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

They actually want you to pay them so they can help you pay them!?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 16, 2008)

*Consumer Reports and one other comsumer magazine, (can't remember which) rates Verizon Fios as the top cable company over all others.  Their customer service, and picture quality all rate at the top.  Maybe the DirectTV fiasco is a blessing in disguise.   For the record my neighbor had DirectTV and said their customer service was awful, what little service they provided.   She had some real problems with the company and is now with Cox Cable.  *
*I think you'll be happy with Verizon.  I know their cell phone service is superb.  Best I've ever had.*


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 16, 2008)

Just went through almost the same thing with my internet service ...
switched to verizon .. i am very pleased .. and i got a $100 credit from 
verizon for switching from cable ..


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 16, 2008)

I think companies do that crap (and find your payment 3 weeks later) just to get people to pay thier bills online rather than by mail. Then they don't have to pay a human to open an envelope.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 16, 2008)

I went through something like that several years ago.  Now, we just run a pirate satellite receiver with the only inconvenience being occasional file updates from time to time when it loses signal.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 16, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I think companies do that crap (and find your payment 3 weeks later) just to get people to pay thier bills online rather than by mail. Then they don't have to pay a human to open an envelope.
> Just my 2 cents.


 
*You have made an excellent point.  As of last Friday all of my utilities bills and insurance payments are now deducted from my bank account.  No more check writing and no more errors.  *


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wasn't there a credit card company that got in trouble recently for holding customer payments when by check until after the due date so they could call it late?
The scams these companies perpetrate astound me, but what is even worse is knowing there are people working for the companies that go along with it just for a buck.
What happened to having a conscience and morals??
I feel for you Jeekinz, had DirecTV for a long time, but finally got fed up with them 'loosing' payments for weeks at a time. I got even though, got a card reader from Canada, zipped it thru my laptop and scripted it, loaded it in my DirecTV receiver and got their service for free for over a year.
I think that made us about even in my book.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 17, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *You have made an excellent point.  As of last Friday all of my utilities bills and insurance payments are now deducted from my bank account.  No more check writing and no more errors.  *


The problem with that is you are relying on the company you work for's payroll system to be 100% accurate at all times and allowing a company to deduct at will.  You should never sign up for autopay.  You can pay with your account, but do it manually, not automatically.  Auto payments and blanket authorization to debit my account is why I will never again use Dish Network.  

I had lost my job and temporarily suspended Dish.  The person put in my request as a cancel instead of a suspend.  Because it was put in as a cancellation, I had violated my contract.  I put money in my bank account to cover my rent check and because of the blanket authorization I'd given to Dish to withdraw from my account, they took $375 the day I made the deposit.  If I hadn't given a blanket "deduct my billing amount" to Dish, they couldn't have done it.  I will never again tell a utility company they can auto deduct from my account.  Never going to happen again.


----------



## amber (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm with you!  I hate Directv!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> The problem with that is you are relying on the company you work for's payroll system to be 100% accurate at all times and allowing a company to deduct at will. You should never sign up for autopay. You can pay with your account, but do it manually, not automatically. Auto payments and blanket authorization to debit my account is why I will never again use Dish Network.
> 
> I had lost my job and temporarily suspended Dish. The person put in my request as a cancel instead of a suspend. Because it was put in as a cancellation, I had violated my contract. I put money in my bank account to cover my rent check and because of the blanket authorization I'd given to Dish to withdraw from my account, they took $375 the day I made the deposit. If I hadn't given a blanket "deduct my billing amount" to Dish, they couldn't have done it. I will never again tell a utility company they can auto deduct from my account. Never going to happen again.


 
*Sorry, but a suspension IS a cancellation in terms and it is still a violation of your contract.  The withdrawal had nothing to do with an error as much as it had to do with the fact that your contract stated that you must pay X number of dollars per month on a continuing basis or you will be in violation.  The company has a contract to provide service every month and your end of the contract is to pay every month.  I think if you check with your cable company they may tell you this same thing.  I worked for a company that provided contract service and this is the way it works. *


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 17, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Sorry, but a suspension IS a cancellation in terms and it is still a violation of your contract.  The withdrawal had nothing to do with an error as much as it had to do with the fact that your contract stated that you must pay X number of dollars per month on a continuing basis or you will be in violation.  The company has a contract to provide service every month and your end of the contract is to pay every month.  I think if you check with your cable company they may tell you this same thing.  I worked for a company that provided contract service and this is the way it works. *


No, you are allowed to *suspend *your account for three months without penalty.  A suspension is not a cancellation.  If you do not return after three months, at that time you can be penalized.  It was 2 weeks after I called in the suspension.  A suspension is when a customer calls in and requests to enact that section of the contract.  A cancellation is when you either cancel or get cut off for non-payment.  Temporary suspension clauses are common in long term contracts.  It gives people who are moving a chance to make a change without paying for service they don't have and it gives people in tough economic times a slight relief for a short time.  And if it wasn't an error, why did the company give back the money and apologize?


----------



## redkitty (Jul 17, 2008)

I checked to see if Verizon is available here and it's not.  I find it kinda surprising its not available in SF!  Bummer....I might have to go with Comcast because I also hate DirecTV.  My roomy has it in our living room and I think its cr*p!!


----------



## Wart (Jul 17, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> What happened to having a conscience and morals??




They can result in an empty belly.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I have used DirectV for nearly 8 years and have not had one IOTA of a blemish on my account.
> 
> Last month, as usual, I send out my monthly payment. A few weeks later, DTV sends me a past due invoice that included last months payment plus what I owed up to date. I check out my bank account and the check was cleared shortly after it was sent, again as usual. *I call DTV and try to explain to them that the check was cleared on 6/23/08. They tell me that I have to contact my bank to get the information that the check was cleared and that they (DTV) had no means of researching the payment! So now I have to do THEIR JOB!*
> 
> ...


 
Glad you are "hooked up" now, Jeeks.  I pay all my bills on line.  The few checks I do write (property taxes etc.), can be viewed (front & back) & printed out (or saved for tax purposes, etc).  (I view my statements on line, as well.)  There was only one occasion, where I was instructed to contact my bank, when using a credit card in a restaurant.  Do yourself a favor, & forget the paper checks, & bank on line.  My concern now, would be if my credit score will be affected, i.e. an unpaid or late bill.


----------



## plumies (Jul 18, 2008)

Jeekinz, that's just awful. We've been a DTV customer for about 10 years and every so often we go through the same question whether to dump them or not. But I have to have Center Ice and DH has to have Sunday ticket so we're kind of stuck right now until we have other options.

My experience with DTV has been mixed. We either get the nicest, most knowledgeable CS person or we get the dumbest "I can only read from a script" person. And with our past experience with cable, no way will we ever go back. So our decision, for now, is not that hard but to stick with DTV. 

We use the auto-payment method so we haven't had any experience with that. HOWEVER, since you have been a long-time customer, they should have given you the benefit of the doubt while they investigate the missing payment (what is another 10 days??????).


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 18, 2008)

Not to mention, the DW loves movies and orders PPV on a regular basis.  Plus, I order the MLB Extra Innings every year.

Luckily, Verizon will offer MLB next year.  And, they are paying the DTV bill for the remainder of the MLB season.

Verizon comes Monday to install the TV.  I already have Fios internet and phone so it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.

However, once the Verizon DVR is installed, Im going to look into ways to record shows on DVD.  With my dish turned off I can't watch pre-recorded shows on the DVR!  All my cooking shows and movies will be lost.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 18, 2008)

*amy* said:


> My concern now, would be if my credit score will be affected, i.e. an unpaid or late bill.


 
They will experience a tsunami of anger if my credit is affected.


----------



## plumies (Jul 18, 2008)

Jeekinz, do you have a DVD recorder? You may be able to record it to DVD. I've done that with some shows.  Tedious and long but that's one way to save them.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Not to mention, the DW loves movies and orders PPV on a regular basis. Plus, I order the MLB Extra Innings every year.
> 
> Luckily, Verizon will offer MLB next year. And, they are paying the DTV bill for the remainder of the MLB season.
> 
> ...


 
*I have the DVR system from my cable companies and it's the best recording system ever.  You can store movies forever.*
*I'm curious to know why you order movies on PPV when you can get 90,000 titles from Netflix for a fraction of the cost.  I'm subscribed for 9.95 per month and I can get as many as 9 movies per month.   That's just a few cents over a dollar per movie.   Take a look, it's worth it and they have several different plans to choose from.  Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases.   The movies come in your mailbox, you watch them and drop them back into your mailbox.  No late fees and you can keep the movies as long as you want to.   (Hey, do I get a commission for this???)*


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *...**I'm curious to know why you order movies on PPV when you can get 90,000 titles from Netflix for a fraction of the cost. I'm subscribed for 9.95 per month and I can get as many as 9 movies per month. That's just a few cents over a dollar per movie. Take a look, it's worth it and they have several different plans to choose from. Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases. The movies come in your mailbox, you watch them and drop them back into your mailbox. No late fees and you can keep the movies as long as you want to. (Hey, do I get a commission for this???)*


 

I have an HDTV but I don;t have an HD DVD player so I can't watch a DVD in HD.  I can rent an HD PPV movie and watch it in HD.  It's worth the extra.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> I'm curious to know why you order movies on PPV when you can get 90,000 titles from Netflix for a fraction of the cost.


It is only a fraction of the cost if you get a lot of movies. If you rent one movie every two weeks or so then Netflix ends up costing quite a bit more. Also, correct me if I am wrong, with Netflix you tell them a number of movies you would like to see and they send you what is available at the time so if you are in the mood for a comedy you would be out of luck if they decided to send you a drama. I am not saying that Netflix is bad. A lot of people who have it do love it. It is not a direct comparison between that and renting a single movie though.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 19, 2008)

GB said:


> It is only a fraction of the cost if you get a lot of movies. If you rent one movie every two weeks or so then Netflix ends up costing quite a bit more. Also, correct me if I am wrong, with Netflix you tell them a number of movies you would like to see and they send you what is available at the time so if you are in the mood for a comedy you would be out of luck if they decided to send you a drama. I am not saying that Netflix is bad. A lot of people who have it do love it. It is not a direct comparison between that and renting a single movie though.


 
*The cheapest plan Netflix offers is 4.99 per month.  If you order two movies, which is what this plan allows, you pay 2.50 per movie.  In the three years I've subscribed to Netflix, I have never experienced what you're talking about.  I have a queue of movies and when I send one movie back they send me the next movie in my queue.  They don't choose your movies for you, you choose your own movies.  Never had a bad experience.  If the next movie on my list is late in coming to me, they send me another copy plus the next movie on my list free of charge.   This is the most customer friendly company I have ever dealt with.  Sorry you had a bad experience but I can't understand why they wouldn't ship you the movie you chose.*


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I have an HDTV but I don;t have an HD DVD player so I can't watch a DVD in HD. I can rent an HD PPV movie and watch it in HD. It's worth the extra.


 
*Okay I get what you're saying about the HD DVD player.  If you are subscribed to a cable company that has the DVR system of recording, you can get this setup for 10.00 per month and the converter box records in HD - problem solved.  I have the opposite problem in my RV, I have the DVR HD coverter, but my TV is not HD. *


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> The cheapest plan Netflix offers is 4.99 per month.


My cable Co. charges $3.99 for a movie. If I get one movie every 2 weeks then it is less expensive to do PPV then Netflix. If I want to go 2 months without renting a movie then with PPV I can do that. With Netflix you pay per month even if you do not want any movies.



DramaQueen said:


> *In the three years I've subscribed to Netflix, I have never experienced what you're talking about.  I have a queue of movies and when I send one movie back they send me the next movie in my queue.  They don't choose your movies for you, you choose your own movies.  *


*
You are misunderstanding what I am saying. Yes they only give you what is on your list, but if you have both dramas and comedies on your list they could send you either of those. For example, you might have both Animal House and Kramer vs Kramer on your list. Netflix decides which of those you will get next. If you are depressed and want a funny movie to cheer you up then you have to hope and pray that Netflix does not send you Kramer vs Kramer off of your list and make you even more depressed.*


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *The cheapest plan Netflix offers is 4.99 per month.  If you order two movies, which is what this plan allows, you pay 2.50 per movie.  In the three years I've subscribed to Netflix, I have never experienced what you're talking about.  I have a queue of movies and when I send one movie back they send me the next movie in my queue.  They don't choose your movies for you, you choose your own movies.  Never had a bad experience.  If the next movie on my list is late in coming to me, they send me another copy plus the next movie on my list free of charge.   This is the most customer friendly company I have ever dealt with.  Sorry you had a bad experience but I can't understand why they wouldn't ship you the movie you chose.*



I've had what GB's is talking about happen before, twice.  I was all set for CSI:NY and they sent me Juno and Mrs. Winterborne.  While both are movies I could have enjoyed, they were totally opposite from what I was ready to spend my weekend watching.  For one, they totalled all of 3.5 hours and the two CSI disks totalled 8 hours.  For two, they weren't CSI:NY and were totally different gendres.  I still haven't watched Juno and I cancelled my Netfix account.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I have the DVR system from my cable companies and it's the best recording system ever. You can store movies forever.*
> *I'm curious to know why you order movies on PPV when you can get 90,000 titles from Netflix for a fraction of the cost. I'm subscribed for 9.95 per month and I can get as many as 9 movies per month. That's just a few cents over a dollar per movie. Take a look, it's worth it and they have several different plans to choose from. Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases. The movies come in your mailbox, you watch them and drop them back into your mailbox. No late fees and you can keep the movies as long as you want to. (Hey, do I get a commission for this???)*


 
It's very simple.

The DW is as much into movies as I am into cooking...or even motocross.  Those big 'ol TV's we have, she bought to enjoy her movies.  She tried the Netflix thing before but couldn't stand waiting for the newest titles to be available.  And as far as renting them, it only costs like twenty cents more to use PPV.

.....she even rents movies during the month if she just "has" to see a certain flick.  lol


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 19, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I've had what GB's is talking about happen before, twice. I was all set for CSI:NY and they sent me Juno and Mrs. Winterborne. While both are movies I could have enjoyed, they were totally opposite from what I was ready to spend my weekend watching. For one, they totalled all of 3.5 hours and the two CSI disks totalled 8 hours. For two, they weren't CSI:NY and were totally different gendres. I still haven't watched Juno and I cancelled my Netfix account.


 
*Wow, looks like your Netflix works a lot differently than mine. I have never paid more than 2.50 per movie on the cheap plan as opposed to 3.99 for PPV and my list of 23 movies right now consists of dramas, adventure, comedy, TV series, documentary and sci-fi. I have never gotten anything but the next movie in my queue - ever - so I'm not understanding why they are sending you movies out of order. As for the lastest titles, as soon as the movie hits DVD Netfix has it available same day. I also put in a "save" movie if it isn't out yet. They automatically send it to me as soon as it comes out on DVD or PPV as long as it's next on my list.  Interesting how we're getting two different types of service and pricing from the same Netflix.*


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Wow, looks like your Netflix works a lot differently than mine. I have never paid more than 2.50 per movie on the cheap plan as opposed to 3.99 for PPV and my list of 23 movies right now consists of dramas, adventure, comedy, TV series, documentary and sci-fi. I have never gotten anything but the next movie in my queue - ever - so I'm not understanding why they are sending you movies out of order. As for the lastest titles, as soon as the movie hits DVD Netfix has it available same day. I also put in a "save" movie if it isn't out yet. They automatically send it to me as soon as it comes out on DVD or PPV as long as it's next on my list.  Interesting how we're getting two different types of service and pricing from the same Netflix.*


Greeensboro NC verses Las Vegas NV is the difference.  Several times my top movie has not been available but it doesn't say that when I look at my queue.  When I called they said that movies / shows are stocked in a location based on demand and the demand in NC apparently isn't series television.  I guess.  Netflix is cool the first and second month when you get to catch up on all the movies you missed, but after that it's a burden.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I have the DVR system from my cable companies and it's the best recording system ever. You can store movies forever.*
> *I'm curious to know why you order movies on PPV when you can get 90,000 titles from Netflix for a fraction of the cost. I'm subscribed for 9.95 per month and I can get as many as 9 movies per month. That's just a few cents over a dollar per movie. Take a look, it's worth it and they have several different plans to choose from. Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases. The movies come in your mailbox, you watch them and drop them back into your mailbox. No late fees and you can keep the movies as long as you want to. (Hey, do I get a commission for this???)*


 
this is the plan i just restarted. i did have the three at a time, gift from son. however strangely enough i felt pressured to watch them. since it only takes approximately two days to get a new one , i think this is better for me. can get as few or as many as i like. 

 i have always gotten what i ordered.my son and daughter both have it and they love it a lot. 

babe


----------



## plumies (Jul 21, 2008)

FWIW, just a clarification on Netflix. Each member has a queue set up and each movie is ranked as to what he would like shipped. But what ships is also based on availability. If your #1 choice is Meatballs but availability is tagged as short wait, that may or may not ship as your next selection. When they go to pull the movie, if Meatballs is not in, they will select the next movie on your queue. 

If Kramer vs. Kramer is your #2 choice and Caddy Shack is #3, your #2 choice will ship. If you were in the mood for a comedy, then it's up to you to move Caddy Shack up to #2 spot.

With that said, I don't know exactly when and how they pull movies and I have had a different movie ship than what was at the top of my queue (listed as available now). This has happened maybe a handful of times at the most in the past 8 years, and I think a couple of times, it was just me not timing it correctly. Timing is key.

Say I decided this morning that I wanted to move my #10 up to the top. But if they had already pulled my selection that morning, I'm not going to get my new choice. I manage my queue pretty much every other day (the day before I know when they will be getting my returns). That way I am pretty sure I'll be getting the first available movie on my queue. I also manage it so I can get certain newly released movies the day they are released. All-in-all, I've been very happy with Netflix.


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2008)

plumies said:


> If you were in the mood for a comedy, then it's up to you to move Caddy Shack up to #2 spot.
> 
> Timing is key.


The problem with that, for me at least, is that I do not know what I will be in the mood for until that day. Friday I may be in the mood for a comedy, but by the time Sat rolls around that could have easily changed and now I am in the mood for action adventure. With Netflix you need to predict what your mood will be ahead of time. If I rent a DVD through Redbox or get a PPV movie then I can decide right then and there what I am in the mood for. 

Like you said, timing is key.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 21, 2008)

Fios is installed and the DW is eliminating our stash of sunflower seeds as we speak.  LOL

Will have a report tomorrow.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 21, 2008)

plumies said:


> FWIW, just a clarification on Netflix. Each member has a queue set up and each movie is ranked as to what he would like shipped. But what ships is also based on availability. If your #1 choice is Meatballs but availability is tagged as short wait, that may or may not ship as your next selection. When they go to pull the movie, if Meatballs is not in, they will select the next movie on your queue.
> 
> If Kramer vs. Kramer is your #2 choice and Caddy Shack is #3, your #2 choice will ship. If you were in the mood for a comedy, then it's up to you to move Caddy Shack up to #2 spot.
> 
> ...



The queue is there but is not 100% reliable.  As I said, I've had shows in the #1 slot and gotten slots 5 and 6.  While it may have happened to you only a couple of times in 8 years, it happened to me within the first month of having the service.  As I did not find it reliable, I cancelled.

BTW ~ I fully understand the queue process, just not Netflix's thinking.  If I want disk 6 before 5 of a series, they shouldn't take it upon themselves to move things around.


----------



## plumies (Jul 21, 2008)

GB said:


> The problem with that, for me at least, is that I do not know what I will be in the mood for until that day. Friday I may be in the mood for a comedy, but by the time Sat rolls around that could have easily changed and now I am in the mood for action adventure. With Netflix you need to predict what your mood will be ahead of time. If I rent a DVD through Redbox or get a PPV movie then I can decide right then and there what I am in the mood for.
> 
> Like you said, timing is key.


 
Yeah, that's the problem with Netflix, kind of have to guess ahead.  We used to do both Netflix and Blockbuster because of that but that didn't last long. Blockbuster around us had the worst selections of movies.  Now, we'll use PPV and On Demand if we're not in the mood to watch the Netflix movies.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 21, 2008)

Just curious.....do any of you use FTA (Free-To-Air) dish network type receivers?  Once you buy and set up the receiver all PPV channels are viewable and free, including special events.


----------



## plumies (Jul 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> The queue is there but is not 100% reliable. As I said, I've had shows in the #1 slot and gotten slots 5 and 6. While it may have happened to you only a couple of times in 8 years, it happened to me within the first month of having the service. As I did not find it reliable, I cancelled.


 
You weren't the only one having this problem. I've read about this complaint quite a bit. It seems to be more so with certain shipping locations.  I'm near the one in LA (I think ) and they seem to do a pretty good job at processing.  A friend of mine in PA has all sorts of problem with his queue, although I'm not sure where his processing center is.


----------



## plumies (Jul 21, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Just curious.....do any of you use FTA (Free-To-Air) dish network type receivers? Once you buy and set up the receiver all PPV channels are viewable and free, including special events.


 
Uh, is this legal? Just asking...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> The queue is there but is not 100% reliable.  As I said, I've had shows in the #1 slot and gotten slots 5 and 6.  While it may have happened to you only a couple of times in 8 years, it happened to me within the first month of having the service.  As I did not find it reliable, I cancelled.
> 
> BTW ~ I fully understand the queue process, just not Netflix's thinking.  If I want disk 6 before 5 of a series, they shouldn't take it upon themselves to move things around.


This happens to me a lot - getting disc 3 of a 3 disc set _first_. I think the only way around this is "backing up" the DVD, which is prohibited by law with rentals, I think. But most of the people I know using Netflix do it using a DVD-RW, which can be re-written over and over. It's still probably not strictly legal but it's not making a permanent copy of a movie you rented.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 21, 2008)

plumies said:


> Uh, is this legal? Just asking...


I'm pretty certain Direct TV and Dish Network are not too happy about them but FTA receivers are sold by many electronic merchants, mostly on-line.  If you Google FTA receivers you'll see these are immensely popular.  I personally know many households that use them.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 21, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> This happens to me a lot - getting disc 3 of a 3 disc set _first_. I think the only way around this is "backing up" the DVD, which is prohibited by law with rentals, I think. But most of the people I know using Netflix do it using a DVD-RW, which can be re-written over and over. It's still probably not strictly legal but it's not making a permanent copy of a movie you rented.


I have all of the available CSI:NY vids uploaded to my computer's backup hard drive.  I didn't care what order they came in but when I specifically put disk 5 and 6 above disk 4, they shouldn't take it upon themselves to reorder my queue as though they assume I misordered the que.  No, I just didn't need disk 4 because they were showing it on regular television and I had recently seen all the eps on that disk.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

Myself, I have had only great experiences with Netflix, but then being by Chicago we have a large facility so availability is rarely an issue. My worst problem has been the post office loosing disks.
On several occasions disks have never arrived, I have reported them missing, then they showed up at Netflix several days later. After talking to Netflix turns out they had been opened then re-sealed. Not by me so either they mis-delivered and that person got to watch a movie for free, or someone at the post office saw a movie for free.
I am leaning towards some postal worker because if it was accidentally delivered somewhere else I am sure that person would just see it as a freebie and keep it not watch it and send it back.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

I admit, Maverick, if I got someone else's Netflix in my box I would watch it, seal it up and send it back.  Free movies, yeah!  Having someone else have to pay for it, nay!  I'd be worried you'd have to pay for it so I'd send it back to Netflix if it arrived.  Even if I didn't watch it, I'd open it and use the Netflix envelope to send it back rather than writing on the exterior packaging.  That way you know it gets back to Netflix quickly rather than floating around at the PO as "return to sender" mail.  Opening it and using the Netflix envelope is just faster all the way around.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is my FIOs story.  We had it installed in the fall of last year.  One of the dvr boxes kept having problems receiving signals.  I called tech support many many times.  Every time I would suggest that I wanted a new box they would say "we can fix that from here"  So they would reset it (while I waited on the phone) only to have it happen again.  Finally this summer I insisted that a tech come out. He changed my box and no problems.  I wish I had been more forceful sooner.  Anyway other than that, I am pleased with it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, after using DTV for 8 or so years, it's weird using another company.

Everything seems good so far, just getting used to different formats, etc.  It has a really cool feature where you press one button on the remote and it automatically gives you a 7 day forecast for your zip code.  Neat!

The HD channels all start from the 800's, where DTV had them right after the actual channel.  Oh, and remembering new channels is a pain.  Food HD is 840 instead of 231.  The local channels are all the same (unless you want HD then it's 800-something).

We tried out video on demand.  It's PPV but you don't have to wait for the time the movie starts. You just scroll through the titles and select the movie.  I have to research if they come in HD or not.  I'm an HD snob now.  Once you watch TV in HD, you won't want to watch anything else.

The remote is a little busy and toy-like with different colored buttons and junk.  Other than that, the HD channels are like watching a DVD in 1080i with surround sound.  The regular channels are equivalent to DTV regular channels.  You still get a little lag time when switching channels like DTV but not as bad.  The channel guide scrolls ultra fast, unlike DTV.

I already have some of my cooking shows scheduled to record again.

On the installation:  they upgraded my wireless router with some monstrosity of a router.  I think I could tune in Tokyo with it.  The installer thought our brand new TV in the bedroom was bad because he could only get audio from it and no video.  The DW called me at the office saying we have to return it.  "Huh?"  I said for him to hook everything up and I'll look at it when I get home.  I just unplugged the set from the outlet and it must have reset itself.  Works fine now.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Our on demand has a separate section in the menu for HD.  Any HD movies are listed along with other HD programming.  We found this out AFTER paying to watch National Treasure 2 in standard def.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's some more info:

I just got off the phone with DTV cancelling my service.  They finally offered to restore the service until the investigation was cleared.  I said "What happened two weeks ago?!"

Anyway, when we bought the HD DVR for $300, I asked the person if it was our equipment and they said "Yes".  That's the only reason we paid $300 was to keep the DVR.  It turns out, it is NOT your equipment to keep and the $300 charge is only to be able to lease the receiver!  So the CS rep said I would be receiving a box to send the reciever back and an invoice for the remaining charges and an early cancellation fee.  I told her there is absolutely no way I would pay an early cancellation fee and she noted that on my account.

Here's some more horror stories.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 22, 2008)

*I can understand the frustration with those of you who are experiencing the Netflix problem of sending movies out of order.  My son, daughter and grandchildren all have Netflix accounts and in the 3 years we've had Netflix we have NEVER experienced the problem you are talking about.  I set my queue ahead so that I have a list of only the movies I want to see,  and they always send the next movie on my list.  If I change my mind and a movie comes up that I really want to see NOW, I just move that movie to the top of the list and it's next one I get.  *
** 
*I will agree with one thing;  I bought a 46 inch Sony for my home in Vegas and subscribed to HD from Cox.  When I left home 2 months later to come to Michigan, I realized that the TV in my RV is a 25 incher and it's not HD.   Wow, what a letdown!!  Nothing beats watching a big screen with HD.   Cox states that by the end of the year there will be 98 channels in HD.  Next year we'll see 24 more.    Almost makes me want to go home.  ALMOST!! *


----------



## plumies (Jul 22, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Here's some more info:
> 
> I just got off the phone with DTV cancelling my service. They finally offered to restore the service until the investigation was cleared. I said "What happened two weeks ago?!"
> 
> Anyway, when we bought the HD DVR for $300, I asked the person if it was our equipment and they said "Yes". That's the only reason we paid $300 was to keep the DVR. It turns out, it is NOT your equipment to keep and the $300 charge is only to be able to lease the receiver! So the CS rep said I would be receiving a box to send the reciever back and an invoice for the remaining charges and an early cancellation fee. I told her there is absolutely no way I would pay an early cancellation fee and she noted that on my account.


 
You think with all the competition out there, DTV might want to *try* to keep their customers by providing excellent service.  Which reminds me, I haven't seen their little promo ads about how wonderful their customer service has been rated in a very long time.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

plumies said:


> You think with all the competition out there, DTV might want to *try* to keep their customers by providing excellent service.  Which reminds me, I haven't seen their little promo ads about how wonderful their customer service has been rated in a very long time.


Competition is really not much, at least where I am.  I have two other choices DishNetwork and MI Connection, the local cable company run by the town.  Where my dad is they don't even have cable.  That's the problem, unless you are in a big city, your options are pretty limited.


----------

